# To the guys sneeking in my turkey woods



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

SO IF YOU IN A WOODS AT 530 AM AND BLOWING A OWL CALL .. YOU DONT BELONG IN IT.. AND YOU HEAR WHAT SOUNDS LIKE A MAD MAN COMMING ..JUST RUN IT WILL BE ME ... I KNOW WERE YOU COME IN WE WILL BE WAITING ON YOU ...THIS TIME YOU WONT MAKE IT BACK TO YOUR TRUCK BEFORE ME AND THE OWNER GET YOU ... YOU WONT OUT RUN THE GATER  


P.S. PLEASE COME BACK


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Having problems with poaching are we?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

radar3321 said:


> Having problems with poaching are we?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


no there to stupid to kill a turkey ..just trespassers that are messing up my hunts ...i got there area pinned down ...


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Good luck with the poachers but be careful. If they a criminal enough to trespass, who knows what else they are willing to do.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Same spot as last year?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Same spot as last year?


yep same thing


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Boobie traps..............are illegal.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> Boobie traps..............are illegal.


but it would be fun


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

A couple claymores with trip wires would provide the predatory wildlife with some nice tidbits.  Gotta keep the rest of the wildlife in mind. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bet those turkeys tasted good though.........


----------

